# 1983 Yanmar YM220 3 pt. hitch problem



## todd j (Oct 10, 2020)

My dad has a 1983 Yanmar YM220 with 837 hrs. He is having trouble with the lift for the 3 pt hitch. The lever will raise and lower hitch but it does not stay in place when you let go of lever. If you hold in place the lift will stay in that position but as soon as you let go it drops. he has tried the adjustment knob but that only slows down the action. It does not stop it.
Also the throttle lever doesn't stay in position either. As you increase speed and let lever go it will drop back, lowering RPM of engine.

Any ideas???
Thanks
Todd


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Todd, 

In the manual section here, the YM220 parts list with diagrams are available.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ym220-ym250-parts-catalog.123 

Refer to Fig.48. HYDRAULIC CYLINDER & LIFT, page 75. 

Chances are, a seal (o-ring) has gone bad. Typical culprits are #35 and #46 as these are in the piston movement part of the assembly. 

Refer to Fig.49. HYDRAULIC CONTROL VALVE, pg 78. 
Fig.50. OIL PRESSURE CONTROL, pg 79.
There could be a worn seal or o-ring in this area too. 

Also, check #11. It's just the breather tube. It needs to be clear of gunk. A flexible paper-clip works to easily wiggle in and out. 


As for the throttle, it's a weakened spring with the lever typically. 
Refer to Fig.28. THROTTLE, page 46
Chances are the #8 CAM has issues with the 2 springs #3 and #10.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Lift handle dropping: Make sure all the components are there. If so, loosen off on the #41 outer locknut, then tighten inner nut until enough friction is present to hold the lever in the set position. Then tighten outer locknut.














.

Throttle not holding: Make sure all the components are there. If so loosen off on the #20 outer locknut, then tighten inner nut util enough friction is present to hold the lever in the set position. Then tighten outer locknut.


----------



## todd j (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks Winston....that fixed both issues. Dad was very happy to get these problems resolved.


----------

